# Building a new bed



## brianmb1234 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi

First time poster here, so sorry if I'm using the wrong section etc.

My son has just broken his bed by leaping up and down on it (as they do...!) and I've decided to build him a new one myself instead of going out and buying one.

I've had some experience with woodwork before, but only small projects like shelves or birdtables, and I want to step up a bit and I saw this as the perfect opportunity.

Could anyone give me any tips on what type of wood is best to use, and where I can find certain appliances etc?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome Brian:
We are very happy to have you.
I would look at the local public library for a woodworking book or two. You may be able to find one that has patterns in it along with instructions for building.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 28, 2008)

You might also want to check out www.plansnow.com for a set of plans.


----------

